# "Tell Me A Story Soldier . . ." Film Fest touring Canada, seeking venues



## The Bread Guy (21 Aug 2013)

Just spotted this - they're looking for venues across Canada (scroll down on link for tentative show dates, and which places need a place to show).


> .... Coming to a Venue Near You!
> Edmonton MFRC Afghanistan Film Festival 23 Aug 2013
> 
> Canadian Soldiers, Sailors, and Air Men and Women are ordinary people doing an extraordinary job for Canada. Trying to get them to tell their story, their boots on the ground experience from the conflict in Afghanistan, however, is difficult. Responses range from “I was just doing my job” to “I can’t talk about it”.
> ...


----------

